

Ask HN:  What's with all the articles about scoring with women? - jafl5272

Did y'all just hit puberty, or is that special someone in need of some not-so-subtle hints?
======
lsc
this is part of the general 'frat boy club' feeling that I think YC might
have. Hell, even PG says he prefers to go with athletes.

I think this is driving off some people we probably don't want to drive off.

I went to one of the YC presentations a while back, and I took my girl (She's
an embedded systems programmer who is actually a /whole lot/ nerdier than I
am; both in the sense that she is more skilled than I am with technology, and
in the sense that she is less socially skilled than I am.) Anyhow, one of the
founders was impressed by her, and wanted to recruit her. She ended up meeting
the guy the next day, and my girl was really irritated, because the guy trying
to recruit her kept going on about how they needed a woman to help make things
move more smoothly on a social level, to add feminine energy to the startup,
and other bullshit like that, rather than respecting her (rather impressive)
credentials as a technical person.

I mean, the guy ended up losing out on what would have been an excellent
employee because he couldn't turn off his preconceived notions after meeting
and talking to a person.

That's the thing about stereotypes. We're all a little bit racist, and we're
all a little bit sexist, but if you can't turn that off after someone proves
that they understand what they are talking about, you have a problem that will
cost you money.

------
waterlesscloud
How many is "all"? There's been like 2 in 2 days, right? And the Ebert one
came from the other one.

This site has a lot of topics that generate 3-4 posts back and forth, then it
dies out. No big deal.

------
soyelmango
Hacker News is about more than just hacking code and computers. Social skills
need to be learnt too, and learning other ways to do things, especially from
those who've more experience, is surely a good thing.

You might laugh at the idea of learning to be social from articles on the
internet, but it's little different than learning from the internet about
raising capital or good coding practices.

And no, we didn't just hit puberty. However, it is spring, and the mating
season has started for the animals, including humans.

------
scorpioxy
I don't know about you, but I actually find them interesting. I like to have
meaningful and deep discussions about "facts-of-life" and these kind of
articles bring on such discussions.

------
wgj
I think some people here view it as another system for hacking.

